# New photos of Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover available



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Forgive me if this is common knowledge already (I'm always the last to know), but I did a KB search and didn't come up with any threads relating to this.

I just checked out the Amazon Kindle 2 black leather cover ($29.99) with the hinge system on Amazon.com this evening and noticed they've posted four additional photos. What do you think of the hinge system? I've zoomed in and still find it difficult to tell if it will function well....guess I'll have to see when I get it.

The link to the Amazon Kindle 2 cover is below. I can't figure out how to post the Amazon photos, but this link should bring you to the product page.

Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Zooming in on the top "hinge" (the one not attached to the Kindle) it does look like it has almost a locking mechanism.  I think the Kindle will slide onto the hinges then have to be pushed down horizontally to secure it.  I'm guessing it will take a bit of effort to move it into position to have it get all locked in.

Should keep the Kindle from just falling out of the case, but not being knocked out if done properly, but if too much effort is needed to "lock" it in, then some owners may not get it all the way secured.

If the spine is soft, shouldn't be a reason it can't be folded back from what we see in this image.

What I don't like about this is, depending on the stiffness of the back cover, the Kindle could flop away from it a bit.  We'll see how it is when people get it in person, but this design still doesn't inspire me or make me think it would be a good option.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm getting this cover because I'm interested in Amazon's response to the problems people had w/ the OK (original Kindle) not being secure in some of the covers.  I also like the look of a 'floating' Kindle w/out the velcro.  It is hard from the pics to tell how well it will work.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't notice at first that the top hinge appears to be a bit different than the bottom hinge....or is it just me?

I ordered this cover because I felt my K2 needed protection and, since it was made specifically for K2, I had _hopes_ it would work well. Perhaps after the K1 cover complaints, they devised something more secure. If it's not secure, I'll be returning it, as I don't find it aesthetically pleasing.

I want an Oberon cover, but they won't be available in time; the Belkin and other sleeves were nearly as expensive as the Amazon K2 cover, so I decided to give the Amazon a try. Sure wish there were other options to keep my K2 safe until the Oberon K2 covers are ready.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Those pictures are a little better, but you'd think they'd really market it a little better with better details, especially since this is their cover made specifically for the Kindle 2.  They know there are competitors covers out there.  Just doesn't seem like they are making as big of a deal about the cover.  I got it because it was available when the kindle 2 came out.  Don't know when my M-edge is coming and wanted something to protect it.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

libro said:


> I ordered this cover because I felt my K2 needed protection and, since it was made specifically for K2, I had _hopes_ it would work well. Perhaps after the K1 cover complaints, they devised something more secure.
> 
> I want an Oberon cover, but they won't be available in time; the Belkin and other sleeves were nearly as expensive as the Amazon K2 cover, so I decided to give the Amazon a try. Sure wish there were other options to keep my K2 safe until the Oberon K2 covers are ready.


I feel the same way...I'm waiting for Oberon and wanted something 'cheap' until then, but all the same, I'm hoping that for $29.99 it will be a decent cover.

I went back to the pics and tried to make sense out of them...the only insight I got was this:
"Custom hinge locks Kindle securely in place" {<--on the main Kindle 2.0 page, I clicked on the 'learn more' about the Kindle 2 leather book cover, then looked at the bottom picture}
This leads me to believe there is only one hinge.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

It seems that if they were only going to put one hinge there, it would be in the center.  That one seems to be at the bottom.  I'd think there would be 2 of them to keep it from moving around unbalanced.  Hope so anyway.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It's still ugly.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree that it may not be the most attractive, but it is a plain leather cover and I hope it does the job until my M-edge gets here.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> It seems that if they were only going to put one hinge there, it would be in the center. That one seems to be at the bottom. I'd think there would be 2 of them to keep it from moving around unbalanced. Hope so anyway.


I looked at the pictures again. In the 6th one over, it shows 2 hinges. One just didn't make sense to me.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I agree that it may not be the most attractive, but it is a plain leather cover and I hope it does the job until my M-edge gets here.


Didn't you get a Kindle bag from Melissa?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> Didn't you get a Kindle bag from Melissa?


Yeah, but that's a cover for my cover, lol. I got an email last night saying it's been shipped so I'm looking for it Monday or Tuesday. And I had the Amazon cover and the M-edge cover ordered way before I ordered the bag from Melissa.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Yeah, but that's a cover for my cover, lol. I got an email last night saying it's been shipped so I'm looking for it Monday or Tuesday.


Oh okay! LOL


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I looked at the pictures again. In the 6th one over, it shows 2 hinges. One just didn't make sense to me.


'K, good. One didn't make sense to me, either. It would have less of a hinge function and more of a pivot function!!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I also ordered this cover while I wait for Oberon.  I like anything that give's me the floating look.  I don't like corners, so even though I ordered the Oberon River Garden, I will probably cancel and think about it if they don't come up with something beside corners.  I would prefer hinges if it's possible to velcro but will take velcro if I have to!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you put the bottom hinge in the hole on the kindle and then rotate it till the top hinge snaps in.  Then the little tab on the top hinge is so you can release it to remove it from the cover.

Ann


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've just never liked the idea of having to put Velcro on any of my gadgets.  I suppose it works for some people, just never appealed to me.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I've just never liked the idea of having to put Velcro on any of my gadgets. I suppose it works for some people, just never appealed to me.


I don't like it neither but prefer it better then corners. I find corners take away from the look of the reader; it's intrusive to me. I think it is because I have the Sony and that's why I like the floating look.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Trekker said:


> I don't think so, I think it looks pretty decent. This may be the only cover I buy.


I'm optimistic, also. I don't think it is ugly, just more subdued vs some of the (more expensive) other choices...

Oberon does have some pretty nice looking products, though!!


----------



## girls4rus (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it is pretty attractive as well.  Simple and classic looking. I have an Oberon for K1, but really do like the this one.  The curved corners on the cover definitely compliment the kindle's corners.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I also think it looks nice.  If this hinge thing works, I might not want to add velcro to mine Kindle.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like it, it looks very elegant


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Good catch. If you zoom in on the pictures, you will see that the top hinge actually has a hook which points toward the top. There may even be some type of release tab on the hinge. The bottom hinge doesn't have the hook.
> 
> I also ordered this cover, I'm confident that it will work much better than the poorly designed K1 original cover.
> *
> Edited to add pictures:*


Thanks for the close-ups, Trekker. I'm not mechanically minded, but it looks like the top hinge also has some kind of "slide" feature, as there seems to be a ridge on the top hinge. The cover also appears to have a small cover margin to the left of the K2 device, which will probably allow it to be folded back without unhinging it.

What do others think?


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

@Libro...  I agree...  First I like the Amazon Cover.  It is simple and elegant... IMHO...

The mechanicals look like you insert the lower hinge into the side of the Kindle and then rotate it up to the top hinge.  The top hinge has a slot that it sits in and a raised portion on the back of it.  I assume you insert the top hinge into the Kindle and then slide it up to lock it in place.  Simple, clean and hopefully effective.

I will know on Wednesday!!!

Chris


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris said:


> I will know on Wednesday!!!
> 
> Chris


I won't know until Thursday...I am too cheap to pay to ship the cover overnight, too!

If the hinges work the way all y'all (I know, but I'm a Southern Northerner) say they will, then I'm sure the cover will fold back nicely.

And here I was starting to think that I was the only one who ordered the basic Amazon cover...  I'm glad that others are having similar concerns as me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered the Amazon Cover. I wanted a cover to use until I get the Oberon covers I  pre-ordered


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I also ordered the Amazon cover.  I like the simple, classy look.  Keeping my fingers crossed that those hinges work really well!


----------

